# USB3 port is not working



## Anti_Evil (Jun 26, 2015)

Dears,

I've installed FreeBSD 10.1 on my ASUS Laptop (model: N53S) , the problem is that I couldn't make USB3 to work.

`uname` output:

```
FreeBSD pc1 10.1-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p10 #0: Wed May 13 06:54:13 UTC 2015  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


`dmesg` output:

```
Jun 27 02:24:29 pc1 kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 13 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Jun 27 02:24:29 pc1 kernel: ugen1.2: <Unknown> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Jun 27 02:24:30 pc1 kernel: uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
Jun 27 02:24:41 pc1 kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 14 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Jun 27 02:25:14 pc1 last message repeated 3 times
Jun 27 02:25:25 pc1 kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 14 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Jun 27 02:25:25 pc1 kernel: ugen1.2: <Unknown> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Jun 27 02:25:26 pc1 kernel: uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
Jun 27 02:25:37 pc1 kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 15 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Jun 27 02:26:11 pc1 last message repeated 3 times
Jun 27 02:26:22 pc1 kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 15 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Jun 27 02:26:22 pc1 kernel: ugen1.2: <Unknown> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Jun 27 02:26:22 pc1 kernel: uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
```

`pciconf` output:

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:  class=0x060000 card=0x11471043 chip=0x01048086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:  class=0x060400 card=0x11471043 chip=0x01018086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:0:  class=0x030000 card=0x17121043 chip=0x01268086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
none0@pci0:0:22:0:  class=0x078000 card=0x11471043 chip=0x1c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'
  class  = simple comms
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:  class=0x0c0320 card=0x11471043 chip=0x1c2d8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:  class=0x040300 card=0x10631043 chip=0x1c208086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:  class=0x060400 card=0x11471043 chip=0x1c108086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:1:  class=0x060400 card=0x11471043 chip=0x1c128086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:3:  class=0x060400 card=0x11471043 chip=0x1c168086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:5:  class=0x060400 card=0x11471043 chip=0x1c1a8086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:  class=0x0c0320 card=0x11471043 chip=0x1c268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:  class=0x060100 card=0x11471043 chip=0x1c498086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:  class=0x010601 card=0x11471043 chip=0x1c038086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:  class=0x0c0500 card=0x11471043 chip=0x1c228086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:  class=0x030000 card=0x17121043 chip=0x0df610de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
ath0@pci0:3:0:0:  class=0x028000 card=0x2c371a3b chip=0x002b168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
  device  = 'AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)'
  class  = network
xhci0@pci0:4:0:0:  class=0x0c0330 card=0x10391043 chip=0x10001b73 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Fresco Logic'
  device  = 'FL1000G USB 3.0 Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
re0@pci0:5:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x16d51043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
  device  = 'RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
```

`usbconfig` output:

```
ugen1.1: <XHCI root HUB 0x1b73> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.2: <product 0x0024 vendor 0x8087> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <product 0x0024 vendor 0x8087> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.3: <product 0x3304 vendor 0x13d3> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen0.4: <USB2.0 UVC 2M WebCam Azurewave> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
```


----------



## Uniballer (Jun 27, 2015)

There have been a lot of XHCI changes since 10.1 was released.  Does your USB3 work with 10-STABLE?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 28, 2015)

Uniballer said:


> There have been a lot of XHCI changes since 10.1 was released.  Does your USB3 work with 10-STABLE?



The 10.2-PRERELEASE images just came out.  It would be worth booting into one of them to see if the issue has been fixed.

http://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/ISO-IMAGES/10.2/


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you both for replies,
Ok well, I try to upgrade the OS to STABLE version to see if it works


----------



## kevlo (Oct 3, 2015)

Does it work?  If not, try adding hw.usb.xhci.msi=0 to /boot/loader.conf.
Please let me know if it works or not, thanks.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 4, 2015)

Some of the systems I have seen do seem to have buggy silicon on the mainboard. You may try to check with some PC card USB3 bridge. I have one with a nec chip set, that one works. The onboard ones, don't.


----------

